# My TessyCat



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

My girl, Tess, suddenly became unwell on Saturday evening. I found her on our stairs having a fit. We rushed her to the vet but there was nothing they could do as they found she had terminal Liver Cancer.

We very, very sadly had to have her put to sleep and it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do.

Tess came to me ten years ago, at the age of 3 from a rescue with her son who is still with us. Tess became my shadow. When I was upset, she was there. When I was happy, she was there. She was always there. And now I can’t cope knowing that she is no longer there.

I am heartbroken and I am distraught. 
I will forever miss her. My girl.


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is my girl...


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Danielle, so so sorry to hear that you have loss your beloved Tess. She and her son have been extremely happy to have shared their lives with you and family. She knows that you loved her and will look after her boy well. She is no longer suffering and resting in peace x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Danielle F said:


> My girl, Tess, suddenly became unwell on Saturday evening. I found her on our stairs having a fit. We rushed her to the vet but there was nothing they could do as they found she had terminal Liver Cancer.
> 
> We very, very sadly had to have her put to sleep and it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved girl. The shock of losing her suddenly must seem unbearable. Be gentle with yourself. xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Tess. It is so painful when we have to say goodbye to our furbabies but you gave her a wonderful life and you have her boy to continue to love and care for. Sleep tight Tess xx


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for all of the kind words. 

I can’t explain how badly I am hurting right now. I don’t know how I’m going to get past this. 

My house seems so quiet. And now I don’t have her with me, I feel very alone. I hope I will start to feel ok eventually.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Danielle F said:


> Thank you for all of the kind words.
> 
> I can't explain how badly I am hurting right now. I don't know how I'm going to get past this.
> 
> My house seems so quiet. And now I don't have her with me, I feel very alone. I hope I will start to feel ok eventually.


There is no need to explain. We all understand and have been through it. I have 7 waiting for me, so far, spanning 38 years of sharing my life with cats as an adult.

You will feel better than this, but it will take time. My Jennie left me January 28 2019, she was not quite 13. Exactly 3 months after she was diagnosed with colon cancer. The pain still takes my breath away sometimes. If you are open to it, you may feel Tess visiting. I take great comfort in those visits, but not everyone does. Be gentle with yourself and pay special attention to your boy cat, as he will be grieving too. xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful girl. Time is the only thing which dulls the pain. They share so much of our life and see us through good and bad times. You will feel better sometime in the future and be able to look back at the good times with happy memories, I promise you.. Sweet dreams Tess.


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

lorilu said:


> There is no need to explain. We all understand and have been through it. I have 7 waiting for me, so far, spanning 38 years of sharing my life with cats as an adult.
> 
> You will feel better than this, but it will take time. My Jennie left me January 28 2019, she was not quite 13. Exactly 3 months after she was diagnosed with colon cancer. The pain still takes my breath away sometimes. If you are open to it, you may feel Tess visiting. I take great comfort in those visits, but not everyone does. Be gentle with yourself and pay special attention to your boy cat, as he will be grieving too. xxxxx


I have had other cats before but Tess was different, it was like she was meant to be loved by me and I was meant to have her. I would love for Tess to visit me, to let me know she is ok and that she wasn't in any pain.

I know time is the only thing to make things seem any easier but it is very difficult at the moment 

Thank you for understanding x


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry about your beautiful girl. Time is the only thing which dulls the pain. They share so much of our life and see us through good and bad times. You will feel better sometime in the future and be able to look back at the good times with happy memories, I promise you.. Sweet dreams Tess.


Thank you. They become a part of your family and I am definitely grieving but I hope I will one day be able to look back with happiness.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

I can assure you Danielle, that you 'will look back with happiness' from personal experience. You have to hang in there, you have Tess's boy to share your grief with and he needs you too x:Cat


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm finding it very difficult tonight, I just miss Tess so much







I'm filled with guilt and I keep thinking about things I could have done or things I didn't do.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Danielle F said:


> I'm finding it very difficult tonight, I just miss Tess so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did everything you could and should have done. You saw something was wrong and rushed her to the vet. You must remember that cats hide illness, it's instinctive. Even if they are suffering they hide it well.

Your feelings are normal. And there's no other pain like it. {{hug}}


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello Danielle, so sorry that you are having a hard time. Do give Tess's lovely boy plenty of cuddles and reassurances. He is missing his mum also and need plenty of love. In time your bond will become stronger, something beautiful and great :Nurse


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

lorilu said:


> You did everything you could and should have done. You saw something was wrong and rushed her to the vet. You must remember that cats hide illness, it's instinctive. Even if they are suffering they hide it well.
> 
> Your feelings are normal. And there's no other pain like it. {{hug}}


Thank you. I know deep down I did everything I could have done. But it just hurts so much that she is no longer here. I just wish I could have known sooner and maybe could have prolonged her time with us. That is probably very selfish of me.


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Hello Danielle, so sorry that you are having a hard time. Do give Tess's lovely boy plenty of cuddles and reassurances. He is missing his mum also and need plenty of love. In time your bond will become stronger, something beautiful and great :Nurse


Hello, thank you for your kind words. I am trying to give Pixel (Tess's boy) lots of love and reassurance, he's just happy as long as he gets lots of food! He and Tess didn't have the closest or relationships, Tess tolerated him more than anything. But I know he will be finding it hard without her here. Just like I am.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Danielle F said:


> Thank you. I know deep down I did everything I could have done. But it just hurts so much that she is no longer here. I just wish I could have known sooner and maybe could have prolonged her time with us. That is probably very selfish of me.


It's not selfish. But I understand why it feels that way. Like I said my Jennie left us at the end of January 3 months after being diagnosed with colon cancer. I made sure she did not suffer and the moment I could see the meds weren't helping her any more I kept my promise to her and let her go. But I wanted her back and still want her back, and it does feel .."selfish"...because if I'd kept her, she'd have suffered. But it's all normal part of grieving.

Of course I also know that none of anything we can say to you will really help. The pain and grieving has to be got through, that's all. But we are here to support you and listen. And we understand. xxx


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

lorilu said:


> It's not selfish. But I understand why it feels that way. Like I said my Jennie left us at the end of January 3 months after being diagnosed with colon cancer. I made sure she did not suffer and the moment I could see the meds weren't helping her any more I kept my promise to her and let her go. But I wanted her back and still want her back, and it does feel .."selfish"...because if I'd kept her, she'd have suffered. But it's all normal part of grieving.
> 
> Of course I also know that none of anything we can say to you will really help. The pain and grieving has to be got through, that's all. But we are here to support you and listen. And we understand. xxx


Jennie was so very lucky to have you. Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to me. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

My girl x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What a beautiful precious girl. That looks to be favorite pose of hers, stretching out long with her body pressed up against something (door in the other picture, couch or chair here), whether upside down or right side up?


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

Danielle F said:


> My girl, Tess, suddenly became unwell on Saturday evening. I found her on our stairs having a fit. We rushed her to the vet but there was nothing they could do as they found she had terminal Liver Cancer.
> 
> We very, very sadly had to have her put to sleep and it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frani (May 1, 2019)

I am so sorry for you, we said goodbye to our little Maxi a week ago today and I don't know how to come to terms with it, the pain is unbearable.he meant the world to me. I feel your pain. All joy feels like it's gone from my life.


----------

